# Better Understanding Medical Enrollment Categories & Universality of Service



## CharaOnSkates (24 Jul 2015)

I thought I would post a link to a paper I came across by Christopher S. Waters from 2007, entitled: _Maintaining an Operational Force: The Duty to Accommodate in the Canadian Forces._

http://www.collectionscanada.gc.ca/obj/thesescanada/vol2/002/MR30252.PDF

For anyone who has been asking questions about medical conditions or factors, and how they may be viewed in the eyes of those reviewing files in Ottawa, you may find it helpful to check out _*Chapter 6 (pages 73-88). *_

In my opinion, the author gives a solid overview of each medical category, and how ratings are decided. More importantly, it gives a good explanation of the *Universality of Service Concept* that everyone, from clerk to infantry, must meet at all times.  It also includes references to past legal challenges (under human rights legislation) that have been defeated in court, upholding the universality principle; e.g. _Canada V. St. Thomas_ (a clerk with asthma who was released). 

Moderators, please feel free to move or delete this post as necessary. I know this topic has been covered in one form or another, but felt it might be a useful article for some. 

Happy reading, 

CharaOnSkates


----------



## BlueAngels14 (24 Jul 2015)

Thanks for sharing this CharaOnSkates, it is a detailed and interesting read !


----------

